# Asus VE278Q - HDMI no signal - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560



## miQ (25. November 2011)

Hallo Community,
ich habe einen neuen TFT (ASUS VE 278Q - http://www.amazon.de/VE278Q-widescreen-Monitor-Reaktionszeit-schwarz/dp/B0041RXPQY).
Own3r und *ЯoCaT* haben schon versucht mir zu helfen, aber vielleicht spreche ich mit dem Thread noch mehr Experten an !

Leider läuft der TFT noch nicht über HDMI! Es kommt immer *"HDMI NO SIGNAL"*
Mein HDMI Kabel ist getestet und in Ordnung. Meine Grafikkarte ist die *NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560*. Die neusten Treiber sind installiert. 
Ich habe keine Option gefunden, wo ich evtl. nochmal HDMI aktivieren muss.

Ich schaffe es nicht den TFT über HDMI laufen zu lassen, lediglich VGA geht.

Jemand eine Ahnung was ich machen kann?
Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## ЯoCaT (26. November 2011)

gut das dus verlagert hast war ja schon so was wie ein thread im thread aber naja ich hätte immer noch keine idee woran es liegen könnte wie halt schon gesagt bildschrim an nem anderen rechner anschließen gucken obs geht bzw die gtx an nen anderen bildschirm anschließen. hast es in den bildschirm einstellung auf hdmi eingestellt?


----------



## Yellowbear (26. November 2011)

Und die Grafikkarte kann HDCP schätze ich mal?


----------



## Luemmel (26. November 2011)

Moin,

hat der Bildschirm eine Taste zum auswählen des Eingangs? Falls ja, mal von "Auto" (ist meist Standard) auf "Digital" umstellen.
Schonmal versucht mit einem DVI-hdmi Adapter? Wenn das geht, dann ist evtl. ist der hdmi slot an der Graka defekt. Ansonsten wie scho gesagt, den Bildschirm mal an einen anderen PC oder einen DVD/Blu Ray Player per hdmi anschließen. Wenn dann auch kein Signal, stimmt evtl. was mit dem Bildschirm nicht. Wenn das geht, dürfte der PC der Grund sein.

Die Graka hat mini HDMI oder? Ist der ganz außen? Evtl. steckt der Stecker nicht richtig drin, da das Gehäuse blockiert (ist doch recht eng manchmal, war zumindest bei mir so...

Greetz


----------



## miQ (26. November 2011)

Mein HDMI Mini Adapter ist defekt... habe das Problem gefunden. Werde mir einen neuen besorgen ! *DANKE LEUTE!*

Noch eine Verständnisfrage:
Habe jetzt aber auch ein gutes Bild über einen VGA--> DVI Adapter: *Also TFT Ausgang habe ich VGA, dann VGA auf DVI, und somit über DVI in den Rechner.*
Die Bildqualität sollte also jetzt sogut sein wie bei HDMI oder? Geht Qualität durch den VGA zu DVI Adapter verloren?


----------



## Painkiller (28. November 2011)

> Noch eine Verständnisfrage:
> Habe jetzt aber auch ein gutes Bild über einen VGA--> DVI Adapter: *Also TFT Ausgang habe ich VGA, dann VGA auf DVI, und somit über DVI in den Rechner.*
> Die Bildqualität sollte also jetzt sogut sein wie bei HDMI oder? Geht Qualität durch den VGA zu DVI Adapter verloren?


 
VGA führt bei hohen Auflösungen zu Unschärfe. DVI übermittelt zwar die VGA-Signale, jedoch wird dadurch die Bildqualität nicht besser. 
Ich würde daher auf DVI oder HDMI setzen.


----------



## Nyuki (29. November 2011)

Ich habe den gleichen LED.Zwischen Hdmi & DVI ist bei dem LED bei mir ein grosser unterschied.Über Hdmi wird das Bild viel Heller, wie ein weisser Schleier.Muss man gesehen haben...Über DVI lassen sich viel besser die Farben btw der LED einrichten und auch kein weissen Schleier zusehen.

Ich habe seit einfang an auch das Problem das bei HDMI irgendwann der Asus nicht mehr ausgehen möchte.Stecker ziehen! Als ich auf DVi gewechselt bin um zu testen, ist mir das dann aufgefallen mit den Farben ect.

Auch wenn es nicht so wär, normalerweise sollte es bei einer Auflösung von 1920x1080,0 Unterschiede geben , DVI/Hdmi.


----------

